# Looks like Callamanus worms. Anyone in Fraser Valley with Levamisole?



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

It has been about 3 weeks of losing fish one by one. The symptoms are always the same they lose appetite, become anti social, flare their gills breathing heavily, and then over the next 2-3 days waste away and die. 

I thought the first couple fish it was a case of indigestion but now after seeing 2-3 gertrudaes, dicrossus, and corys die I feel I need to add some medication, or do SOMETHING.

The last 2 days I've been adding Paraguard but I haven't seen any improvement and in fact today I came home to my beautiful male dicrossus showing symptoms. 

I'm thinking at the very least there are worms or some sort of parasite in the water?

Anyone have any ideas on how to treat for this? 

At the very least please list your anti parasite medications you use here.

Thanks!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Temp? 
Water parameters? 
Wc frequency? 
Volume of wc?
Dose any water conditioner?
How long has the tank been setup? (New tank/old tank syndrome, ammonia spike)
Any extra decomposing matter in the tank? (Dead fish, uneaten food)
Overdose of fertz? Co2?
Any ph swings?

Gasping gills, lack appetite, signs of ammonia spike or related water parameter issue.

Remember also that it had been raining a bit more the past few weeks so your water supply out of the tap may have some extra stuff in it...chlorine, ......


Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hikari Liquid Prazipro - 4oz. is what I use now
But agree with Jobber input too


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

jobber said:


> Temp? 72*F
> Water parameters? 30ppm NO3; 5ppm PO4; pH 5.6-5.7 during the day, pH 6.2 during the night. KH 2 GH 2
> Wc frequency? 1x / week; last water change was last thursday
> Volume of wc? 50%
> ...


Tank parameters are above.

I have been wondering if it could be the food I'm feeding. Frozen bloodworms, frozen brineshrimp, frozen baby brineshrimp, frozen daphnia, flakes. The latter 3 don't seem to foul the water as much. The prior 2 do. All the food is fairly fresh, I've been feeding it weekly since I got it and they're always in the freezer - never left out.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Just a few items you may want to consider as they may be giving undue stress to your fish. And before you go out to blow money on medication that may or may not be the solution. 

Two items that caught my eye.

Temperature: dicrossus filamentosus prefer a hit warmer water. Tropical fish, 24ºc (75ºc) would be ideal. I had more issues back in the days a few years ago keeping fish at 22ºc (72ºF).

PH: I know you have a planted tank and injecting co2, perhaps try to stabilize the ph without it fluctuating less than +/-0.5. Solutions but not limited to: Crushed coral/oyster shells, shutting off co2 an hour before lightsout,... 

The key is stabilization. Your fish would do well in the low ph levels but just remember they come from acidic water. Its the ph swings and fluctuations that stresses the fish.

I'm assuming you turn off co2 during lights off.

No right answer but try stabilizing ph, increase a bit of temp to induce fish hunger by increasing their metabolic rate before dosing medication. If you do see flukes or whatever in the gills then yeah medicate. But best solution is always to provide the ideal conditions for your fish as well as providing clean water via extra water changes. 

Stress on fish can slowly kill the fish as it decreases the immune system. But ph fluctuations especially for smaller fish will harm their respiratory system. Lots of info in the internet but here's a bit of more info to educate yourself as to what may be the root issue here:
http://www.simplydiscus.com/library/water_chemistry/general/ph_drop.shtml

For your 50g, the quality of water doesn't seem to be the issue. Large water volume for smaller sized fish.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Agree with Ming that temp could be on the low side 75/76 is also my preferred temp. pH seems too low to be comfortable especially if your fish are stressed.
If water in MR is like Vancouver which is close to 7, your 50% WC could be making a significant pH swing.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I agree with the above. Thats a low PH and temp. I started losing fish 1 by one and shrimp a few months ago when I neglected my 25g co2 tank. I checked the Ph. It was bright yellow and low. Added Seachem PH neutral. Tank has bounced back to 7.0. The kh went back to 5 No more fish loss. I bought a Ph pen so it doesnt happen again. Im super lazy if I dont stay on top of it now. good investment

As for meds. These are my go to products. I use melafix regularaly in my african tank to help heal open wounds and fin tears. Both products are natural.  and can be used together

Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Melafix Antibacterial Fish Remedy (16oz.)

Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Pimafix Antifungal Fish Remedy (16oz.)


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I've increased the kH by 1 to 3degrees now. Already I see both daytime and evening pH sit higher. I've also increased the heater temp to 75.

However, this morning I saw the symptomatic Dicrossus with white poop. Is this confirmation of worms/parasite? I've dosed 1x Prazipro - 2 days ago. How reliable is the medication?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Figured out the problem. Saw little worms from some of the symptomatic and also some of the asymptomatic fish. Looks like these guys Callamanus worms (red worms from fish's anus). Problem & Solution ...

Any idea where to get the levamsole hcl? The local mr pets doesn't have any.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like Pat @ Canadian Aquatics has some. Long drive over there though. Anyone from the valley picking up stuff from him tonight or tomorrow?
It's a long drive. I'll go tonight if no one has any Levamisole.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I think I have some around somewhere. I'll send you a text or PM when I get home.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Check your inbox.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

How did everybody fair with the treatment?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

A few fish didn't make it but looks like the medication did the trick. All remaining fish seem happy and energetic again. Levamisole might be hard on certain plants though.


----------



## Grandwitch (Jan 30, 2013)

I just did this treatment on 17 tanks. Lost 2 Angels after treatment commenced and 2 spawns of Angel eggs. It killed 90% of my MTS and 75% of my Assassin Snails. Waiting 3 weeks for treatment #2. Hated sterilizing EVERYTHING! Plastic Plants, Gravel, Ornaments, nets, siphon hoses, buckets and filters. Its not much fun recycling 17 tanks!
Good luck on the 2nd treatment. Expensive, but worth it!


----------

